# Hymer Parts



## Precisionlemon (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello all.

I've just picked up my first Hymer - a 1988 644 and am loving it.
Unfortunately some parts were pilfered from it while it was sat in the dealers.:roll: 

Does anyone know where to get a circuit board for the truma water heater, a windscreen wiper arm and a screen wash pump cheaply? They seem to cost an arm and a leg through Hymer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I would go to the original manufacturers, eg Truma, and not to Hymer who no doubt will add their mark-up :roll: Regarding basics such as windscreen wipers, find a compatible one in Halfords. The van based Hymers can obviously use, say, Fiat Ducato wipers since that's what they are, but even Hymers built without being on an obvious van base must start life as something that Hymer hasn't constructed, and they will not make their own wipers I am sure! :wink: 
I have mangled my electic steps but I will go to the manufacturer for another set, it is simply bolted onto the chassis so can't be rocket science to replace it. If you really want to save money, try e-bay - or find out where crashed motorhomes go when they are broken up..........
I am sure that Truma will at least point you in the right direction. :wink: 

Good luck!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Bad luck ! My suggestion is always much the same - try Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering ( www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect ) He seems to have many parts in stock and some secondhand stuff as well.

I notice that on my Hymer 640, the wiper arms are made by Volvo - might be a coach part. Agree that approaching Trum direct will be cheaper than going through Hymer.

To be fair, the Hymer parts I have had to order through Hymer UK have always been correct, and the parts service is excellent. Not cheap - but excellent.

Peter Hambilton can nearly always find a solution to the problem, and he's a lot cheaper than HYmer.

Smick


----------



## Precisionlemon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.  
I think your right in suggesting I go direct to Truma; I'll telephone them first thing on Monday.
My next call will be to Peter Hambilton to see if I get lucky there.

Many thanks 


Chris


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*HYMER ELECTRICAL PART,S CHEAP !!*

hi all, got some information to help you all at hymer , i have a merc s660 hymer imported it home myself . got it home and a few electrical part,s and wiring was all over the place and causing problem,s needing ammeter , ect, talked to hymer helped by deepcar great guy,s phil and mick by the way , but they directed me to hymer u.k. and brown hill,s they gave me a price if between £160.99--£210.00.--- or £260.00 . i thought oh my god , but i am every where really looking . guess what . found what i was looking for , it was the electrical people who build alectrical for all motor home,s almost any way , i bought what i asked for from germany direct all part,s brand new , exact fitting,s £42.00 posted to me here in south wales . no i am not joking , this is the link !! WWW.SCHAUDT-GMBH.DE. TRY THIS IN LOWER CASE . armin is his name /talked on the phone also easy, very help ful understand english fluently helped me out with all sort,s of thing electrical . could not believe what hymer was asking me to pay . 
i found them by looking at the name written on the part , got on the net and just kept on and on untill i found what i was looking for . try it you will definitly not regret this . good luck.


----------

